

WA Bill Takes Aim at Boys' Dominance in Computer Classes - theodpHN
http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/02/02/1621236/wa-bill-takes-aim-at-boys-dominance-in-computer-classes

======
mullingitover
> Computer science and education grant recipients, HB 1813 explains, "must
> demonstrate engaged and committed leadership in support of introducing
> historically underrepresented students [including girls, low-income
> students, and minority students]" and "demonstrate a plan to engage
> historically underrepresented students with computer science."

This is actually pretty reasonable. It's not like they're setting quotas. As
long as nobody is being _discouraged_ from studying CS I think it's great.

------
ElectronCharge
That is a misguided, asinine attempt to legislate some form of "equality".

I'm reminded of efforts to legislate for pi = 3...

